# Anyone been to Red Rocks amphitheater?



## ckelly66 (Jun 7, 2012)

Has any been to red rocks in Morrison Colorado? I'm going in July to oar/rebelution and am wondering if the venue is 420 friendly? From the pics online it looks really badass and is completely open so I can't really imagine them giving a shit about herb, but some venues frown on it so I was just wondering. If anyone has been how'd you like it? I appreciate it. Peace


----------



## biglungs (Jun 7, 2012)

this is copy and pasted from a yelp review

My latest was the 311 and Sublime show, the show had such a great energy, very happy. That could have a ton to do with the mass pot cloud that engulfed the amphitheatre. Thank you to the staff for not caring about that for this one show! 

most outdoor places dont care that i have been to but i have never been there (always wanted to though)


----------



## ckelly66 (Jun 7, 2012)

biglungs said:


> this is copy and pasted from a yelp review
> 
> My latest was the 311 and Sublime show, the show had such a great energy, very happy. That could have a ton to do with the mass pot cloud that engulfed the amphitheatre. Thank you to the staff for not caring about that for this one show!
> 
> ...


Awesome! That's great news!


----------



## Mr Neutron (Jun 9, 2012)

I was there 40 years ago... it was cool, then.


----------



## 711grower (Jun 9, 2012)

your fine. colorado is very 420 friendly for the most part and red rocks is prob one of the best venues in the state. i have been there many times. its beatiful....


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh I'm sure its smoke friendly. Red rocks is epic.. It all depends on the band really. Like at a dead show for example, it doesn't matter where it is they don't fuck with you.. I smoked mad weed in the Wang Theatre china town boston, mass


----------



## ckelly66 (Jun 11, 2012)

That's awesome news guys! Oar has been my favorite band for years and rebelution is badass! So it should be sick!


----------



## thenuggdoctor (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll be there for OAR too. They're badass and Red Rocks is probably one of the greatest venues on earth especially for the herb. Everyone will be smokin but get there a little early and do some of the hikes and stuff around the area. It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Frosted420Nugs (Jul 19, 2012)

I am going up to Red Rocks for Global this weekend. How were you planning on bringing it in? I was thinking just rolling up and putting them in a cig box. Do you think the staff would search and even if they did, care?


----------

